# Farmer - Aycock Seminar



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I attended a 3 day workshop held by Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock. My one word description ... *WOW!*
Danny is one of the very few "A" level field trial trainers in the country, having trained over 50 Field Champions ... interesting fact: the last Golden to finish a National (Open) was handled by Danny! And Judy is Danny's mentor (Danny still swears that he's not got the timing, knowledge, insight and dog-smarts that Judy possesses).
There were dogs at various levels at the workshop, from Derby dogs to a National Qualified FC-AFC, and everyone learned stuff ... about training, timing of corrections, when to not correct, about handling (for example, when to move your inside knee vs your outside knee to push or pull the dog), designing tests, reading our dogs, and a plethora of details that make trainers and handlers better.
I attended as a handler with my dog, along with 16 other handlers; there ware 7 observers. We asked questions pretty much non-stop, which Danny and/or Judy answered.
I can highly recommend their workshop! [This may sound like an ad, but I simply want to communicate the value I found in the workshop.]
FTGoldens


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Very cool, I know someone that went to a Farmer/Lardy workshop and said similar things.
A training friend knows Farmer pretty well, always has good things to say about him.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I would love to go to one of these!! How cool!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I would love to go to one of these!! How cool!


You'd love it! They are amazingly perceptive (especially Judy ... she even points out times that Danny misses something  ).


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow, lucky you! And such a nice small group! 

A couple of years ago I met Danny Farmer and one of his bird boys. I only chatted with Danny for a moment, he seemed very good natured. But I did get to speak with one of his long time bird boys for a while. This bird boy, darn if I can remember his name, was with Danny for a long time. Danny had found him while he was pan handling on a corner while he was very drunk. Danny offered him a job and a meal. The bird boy jumped at the opportunity and has been with Danny for many years. (When I say "bird boy" I'm referring only to the position, not the actual person's age.) This bird boy was a really nice guy and obviously no longer a drunk. Anyway, hats off to Danny for offering someone a long term career opportunity and a purpose in life, and seeing through his pan handling and alcohol abuse.

I do own Danny's DVDs. They are excellent.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome FT Goldens! I follow Danny's timeline especially with blinds along with Lardy's flow chart mixed in with some old time stuff  They are a little different. I always wanted to attend a seminar. Evan Graham came local last year but I had a trial that weekend. Did you take one of the littermates or your older dog?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Awesome FT Goldens! I follow Danny's timeline especially with blinds along with Lardy's flow chart mixed in with some old time stuff  They are a little different. I always wanted to attend a seminar. Evan Graham came local last year but I had a trial that weekend. Did you take one of the littermates or your older dog?


I took one of the youngsters (now 2 1/2 years old). 
Full disclosure ... it took Danny and Judy only ONE BLIND to discover a gaping hole in my dog's training!  
But the good news is that they told me (and, in part, showed me and the other workshop attendees) what I need to do to fix it.  
FTGoldens


----------

